
Anonymouth – Document Anonymization Tool - q-_-p
https://github.com/psal/anonymouth
======
koolba
Someone should make something like this that could be given an arbitrary file
and simply removes metadata from it. For example, remove GPS and camera data
from pics or author license key info from Word docs and PDFs.

~~~
an_ko
I have found _rm -f_ to work great for that! /s

Wouldn't such a tool have to be based on easily outdated or broken blacklists
of parts of the file? Complex file formats like DOC can leak data in an
immense number of ways.

~~~
_c_
rm only removes OS "metadata" \-- it removes the link to the reference. The
file's data is not touched.

Here's a stupid but effective way I came up with to delete the data in files
when they are too large to be stored in RAM:

Use dd on the device where the file is stored.

Files intended for eventual deletion can be stored on their own dedicated
virtual block devices, or "file-backed virtual disks".

Unless things have changed, on OpenBSD these virtual block devices can be
created from /dev/vnd.

To create a location to store the file(s) at, create an empty "backing" file
with dd, associate it with a vnd, newfs the vnd and mount it.

To delete all the files on the mounted vnd, either umount and dd if=/dev/zero
of=/dev/vnd{no}d or dd if=/dev/zero of=rvnd{no}d and umount.

One can also configure a cryptographic disk device over the vnd using a random
throwaway password.

------
rahkiin
Last change is 3 years old. That means it is quite dead. Also, so many
libraries but no Maven :(

~~~
patcon
It's so far an academic tool created by a research lab and not used much in
the wild [?]. So it needs more funding, or someone to adopt it for regular
real-world usage:

Some related things are discussed here:
[https://github.com/psal/anonymouth/issues/6](https://github.com/psal/anonymouth/issues/6)

